# Coastal cruiser on the cheap!



## jollymonjeff (Sep 13, 2000)

Check out the Bayliner Buccaneer series. Made in the 70''s of heavy fiberglass, rot resistant plywood cored decks and more room than boats much larger. Because they have an undeserved bad rep and you can get a 28 foot boat with a diesel and wheel steering in good shape (as good as any other 20 year old boat) often for less than 10k.
There are specs and pics at www.geocities.com/buccaneersailboats
as well as opinions by owners who sail them, not yachties that just spout uninformed opinions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tell you what Jeff. You give me your credit card # and exp date and I will send you a credit for your boat. Then take it to the dump for me, OK. I will pay extra for that.

I can take it as a deduction. My accountant is not available at this hour but we may call it "entertainment"

Of course you must stop this baloney on the net. Is it a deal?


----------



## jollymonjeff (Sep 13, 2000)

Get a life Mike. If you dont like my boat, hey that''s fine. I don''t have a problem with that. Enjoy your C&C, she a great boat. For those of us who cannot afford a $35k+ boat the Bucc is an excellent option depending on how you use it and your sailing area. you want to disagree, keep it to yourself at this point. Show a little class and intelligence fitting that of a sailor, not the obnoxious of a 9 year old. If you looked at what the people who actually own one, and sail them say on any of the Bucc websites, you will find that most owners are informed of their boats limitations and are thrilled with the fun per dollar quotient.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

well I dont now where mike is from but let me tell you this. I have been a windsurfer for 14 years now and aquired a 22 ft buccaneer last year. tell you what mike if you live around the lake michigan area look me up because There are a lot of sailboats up hear but i dont think i can say that i have ever been smoked on the water, but on the contrary. you see its not the boat that matters, its how you use it.


----------



## jollymonjeff (Sep 13, 2000)

Congrats on the boat elycar44, enjoy her in good health. The 22 is one of prettiest Buccs around. 
fair winds,
Jollymonjeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks jeff, you know there are people out
there that just like to criticize. but with all said the bucs are all great boats. I sail lake michigan, where do you sail. im triyng to paint my hull this spring, do you know of anyone whose painted a bucc or where i could get some good advice, by the way thanks for talking about the geocities site in your message i found that site to be very uefull because i got my bucc without an owners manual.


----------



## jollymonjeff (Sep 13, 2000)

I painted my dinghy to match my bucc with Interlux Brightside 1 part enamel Sandstone color with great results. the color match is dead on. As with any paint project, prep is 90% ofthe work. The hull has to be PERFECT for it to come out good. I have used a clearcoat acrilic that goes on with a chamy cloth with great results on the hull. I can''t remember the name, I will check my dock box and find out for you. It was about $40 and was plenty to do the whole boat. I was skeptical at first, but I tried it and was very pleased. It will put a nice shine on an otherwise clean, but dull finish. 
Jeff


----------

